# I have a general question about this pic



## TrueIrishFan616 (Aug 2, 2011)

This tank is what I want to do...scaled down a bit of course. I know the tank in this picture is crazy big, but it's the lighting effect that I want to accomplish. No expense will be spared with this project. CAn anyone tell me what kind of lighting this is, and possibly what kind of rocks are used in the tank? Any help would sure be appreciated.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

that looks like a marine tank. could be lava rock tho. the lights are prob blue down lights, the ones that are in the ceiling, you know?


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi. I think it probably is the lava rock or some kind of limestone (which is therefore suitable just for hard water systems) the lights are probably nothing special in most cases for smaller aquariums the LED (are very suitable because of very week light they can produce because those blue lights are used for night lighting and anything too strong would be too stressful for fishes)- LED with blue light is used or just ordinary lights with blue filter on- this lighting is called MOONLIGHT system and under this phrase you will find a lot of data and other pic's on web to decide what system to use in your case.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You may have to buy guitars and synths for your fish with that tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks to me like a sw tank with blue actinic LEDs. Or could be moonlighting, but still LEDs if you ask me. You can kinda see the light above the tank, it seems to be a low profile light fixture.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It appears to be salt, but could easily be done with fresh. A couple of my freshwater Central American tanks have a decided saltwater look to them. You could use a light limestone or even dead bleached coral for the decor, with white gravel and crushed shell on the bottom, and you would have a geographically appropriate tank for a lot of southern North American/Central American coastal fish.

I find that going for that look with a Discus type tank would fail. The softer water and tannins always give a 'softer', warmer look to the lighting. I find hard water tanks with no wood to leave tannins and substrates designed to add minerals get that cold bright look to them. The water is unstained and clear - softwater tanks have summer atmospheres while hardwater gives that old wintertime clarity, if that makes sense.

I had halogen spots on a tank that gave that look, but they gave too much heat. I didn't trust them. They could also be leds, as was said above.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

navigator black said:


> You may have to buy guitars and synths for your fish with that tank.



*r2


----------



## TrueIrishFan616 (Aug 2, 2011)

thank you everyone. You've helped me out a lot with this. Great info. You guys are great!


----------

